# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Новый картридж, а пишет: ресурс тонера заканчивается

## xxxsavantxxx

Добрый день. 
Принтер Brother DCP-7032R. Купили новый картридж, поставили. Принтер все равно ругается: "Ресурс торена заканчивается. Замените картридж с тонером", и не хочет печатать. Чтобы что-то напечатать надо вынуть картридж и снова поставить. Печатается хорошо, недостатка тонера не наблюдается. Это картридж виноват или надо его как-то "по особому" заменить?

_Добавлено через 3 часа 18 минут 9 секунд_
Вручную сбросил датчик тонера по инструкции http://www.sint-crimea.com/200910311...hetchikov.html, не помогло :(

----------


## Cheechako

Один из первых :) вопросов на сайте *Broher*:
"После замены тонер-картриджа на дисплее продолжает отображаться сообщение "Закан.рес.тонера" / "Замените тонер", или индикатор Toner продолжает гореть или мигать. Что делать?"

----------


## xxxsavantxxx

*Cheechako*, большое спасибо :) Побежал пробовать :)

_Добавлено через 58 минут 19 секунд_
Ничего не помогло :( Остается только последний пункт инструкции: "отнести в сервисный" :)

----------


## pendruk

Тебе вроде все разжевали http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=486123

----------


## Cheechako

> ...последний пункт инструкции...


Можно обратиться в техподдержку, или поискать народные советы, вроде "...чтобы после заправки картриджа или замены светодрама девайс не ругался по прежнему, что де у меня все плохо (он рассчитывает степень износа драма и количество оставшегося тонера по количеству распечатанных страниц), нужно ему эти счетчики обнулить." (для модели Brother-7420Rс); "...аппарат периодически...блокируется и пишет что мало тонера (замените картридж)."

----------

